# Electrical problems



## gabby (Nov 20, 2021)

I touch the red and black wire together going to the hub motor have an e v g electric bicycle now I need 25.5 volts to operate it and it's a 24 volt system what do you think could have happened


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Likely cooked a few transistors by shorting them out. The ones that are left are going to run a lot hotter and you may get a cascade of failures due to overstress from the high currents (and possible partial damage from the short circuit).

So, the vehicle reliability will likely go to heck. 

You can run it until it fails completely, then replace the motor controller, or repair the motor controller. 

Either way, connecting the black wire to the red wire ejects cash from your wallet.


----------

